# Sweet puppy gone mad?



## Finn's Fan (Dec 22, 2007)

Have you contacted his breeder? This sure doesn't sound like normal puppy growling, it sounds like sudden rage syndrome. I'd first speak very frankly with his breeder, then call a certified behaviorist. I'm so sorry to hear that you and your mom have been badly bitten. You might want to keep him in his crate (or certainly not sit on the floor with him) except for mealtimes and walks until you've had a consultation.


----------



## tippykayak (Oct 27, 2008)

My gut feeling is that this is definitely a health issue. A sudden onset of unexplained aggression is very strange, and given that he also had a physical health issue at the same time clinches it. You need to work with a vet to get to the bottom of it while managing what is now a very dangerous dog. I also agree that contacting his breeder is wise.

It sounds like both incidents were the result of surprising him. He may be attributing a severe internal pain—incorrectly—to your movement and attacking because he feels he is danger.

I'd head right back to the vet, explain the attacks and their context, and ask for a more thorough workup. I'm not a vet, but this may include bloodwork and an abdominal ultrasound.

I'm sorry you're dealing with this. Hopefully, it's an internal problem that you can sort out, rather than a neurological problem that can't be fixed. I'm hopeful, given that GI symptoms came along with the first aggression, that it's not neurological.


----------



## Tanyac (Jun 18, 2008)

Wow, you must be so worried!!

It sounds very much like a pain reaction to me. I too would be asking a vet to give him a thorough check over.

I hope you manage to find the solution & this behaviour stops.


----------



## aussieresc (Dec 30, 2008)

If you are located in an area where tick borne illnesses are common I would get the pup checked for one of them.


----------



## alsublett (Jan 9, 2008)

Hate this for you - I will be hoping for a quick answer. You are right to be concerned - this is rough - imagine the fear the little guy is experiencing too... ugh!

keep us posted!


----------



## momtoMax (Apr 21, 2009)

Call the breeder, ask him/her to take the puppy for a few days to see if the breeder can figure out why the pup is acting this way. If he can't change the pups attitude, at 11 weeks, he/she should refund your money or get you another pup. It is very sad but it's not normal and you shouldn't be the one to have to either a. live like that for years to come and not have the kind of experience we've had with our loving goldens or b. make that very hard decision if it needs to be made. So sorry about your puppy.  

PS. I have no real clue what I'm talking about here, just some gut advice, take with grain of salt.


----------

